# pumpkin pie recipes using goat milk?



## Sherrynboo (Mar 19, 2005)

I know I saw on one of these forums about using goat milk instead of evaporated milk in pumpkin pies but now I cannot find the spot. Could someone post a link or else a recipe or two??

Thanks! Sherry in GA


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=215875&highlight=pie+goat

This the one you saw?


----------



## Sherrynboo (Mar 19, 2005)

That is it! Thanks!

Sherry in GA


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

Did it turn out? I don't actually have any idea what "evaporated milk" is - but made pumpkin flan this year with both whole goat milk and canned evap milk. Was afraid to leave it out.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Evaporated has a certain amount of water cooked out of it...it's thicker so it doesn't water the pie ingredients down as much.

http://www.elise.com/recipes/archives/001539suzannes_old_fashioned_pumpkin_pie.php

I did used this recipe for my pies this year...skimmed my milk to get goats cream for them. They came out great. I'm quite fond of the recipes on her site. Lots of good info there.


----------



## Sherrynboo (Mar 19, 2005)

My pies turned out wonderful! I just did not use as much of the goat milk as I would have the evaporated. I also used the goat milk yogurt in my stuffing to replace the evaporated and it was great. Hubby never knew the difference!

Sherry in Ga


----------

